# Porphyria's Lover - R. Browning's Most Misunderstood Poem



## J.T. Best (Apr 8, 2006)

For more than a century Robert Browning's classical poem Porphyria's Lover has been misinterpreted. It has been totally misread as representing wanton acts of depraved sexuality. Nothing could be further from the truth. Porphyria's Lover is about euthanasia, plain and simple. Again, as with my take on After Apple Picking by Robert Frost, (which can be found at http://whendarknessfell.tripod.com/ ) the literary world has chosen to ignore another carefully written essay of mine which deviates from conventional interpretations to correctly state a case for euthanasia. Therefore I have again chosen to publish it myself, go to http://porphyriaslover.tripod.com/ By necessity, the essay is lengthy ergo the reason I have chosen to provide a link to all my hard work instead of a massive post it here. In reference to the perceived feasibility of my argument I am herewith soliciting learned opinion by inviting comments, pro or con. Please contribute. Cheers, J.T. Best


----------

